# Pensacola Pier



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Went out today messin around with a friend for a couple hours using cut cigar minnows and we caught a few small blacktips (2-3 ft.). Some people were reelin in 8 ft sharks at the end I heard. I saw a manta ray jumping out of the water which was pretty cool. Is that common?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

yes. they do it while eating in groups, just as any other fish in an eating frenzy. Also, they could be eluding a predator fish, like a shark.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

also they jump to get parasites off them... i think this is the most common reason.


----------



## Mjb (May 4, 2013)

Where is the best place to fish to catch the goods?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think they jump because they are HAPPY! Sort of "Jumping for Joy"


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i was there yesterday evening. loaded up on some big spanish and the kids that work there handed off some blues they caught. saw lots of 3ft sharpnose and a possible spinner shark but no 8fters.


----------

